# World City Rebus #30



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

St. Petersburg


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Correct, Pink Biz.


----------

